# Restaurant Ratings?



## tjgosurf (Nov 22, 2007)

I was looking to do some part time work in a kitchen. So I found an online ad, called, talked with someone and I am supposed to head over there tomorrow. I was told on the phone that it will be for a new restaurant that the owner is opening. I think he used the phrase high end dining. I've been looking at the restaurants website. And searching on the web for some reviews of the one thats open or really just anything about it and havent really found anything. It is located in winston salem nc. Any help would be great.


----------



## rokoroko (Jul 17, 2007)

one quite new website about restaurants is irestaurant dot tv with the rating too,
but it is video clip based website,so I dont know if its you have on mind.
anyway you can send there a video from your restaurant as a free marketing.


----------



## tina ryan (Dec 17, 2007)

Any of you know a wbsite were I can find a list of the best restaurants in the world?

Thanks


----------



## danny carson (Dec 19, 2007)

You can find a list of restaurants on the net, there is a lot of lists of restaurants by country, But I don't know if there a list of the best restaurants of each country.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

World's 50 Best Restaurants

Includes previous years rankings and breakdown by country.

Very subjective, imo ...

shel


----------



## alice's (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for the information shel, I hope some day have my own international restaurant.


----------

